# Cm 7.1 Droid X Contacts Force Close



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

So recently my Droid X has been force closing when i try to add a new contact. It also force closes when trying to use the quick contacts menu. I tried doing a data wipe and a clean install, but the problem still persists.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you freeze yahoo or work contacts? If yes, there's your answer.


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

esmier said:


> So recently my Droid X has been force closing when i try to add a new contact. It also force closes when trying to use the quick contacts menu. I tried doing a data wipe and a clean install, but the problem still persists.


Have you installed the ICS version of Google+? If you have, delete it and you should no longer have a problem.


----------



## molestro (Oct 27, 2011)

RevNumbers or official CM7? If you did install the ICS stuff, just format system, data, cache, & dalvik then reflash CM & your GAPPS. Rev uses some different lib files to fix the camera & other things so potentially that could cause a rare issue in one of his nightlies...


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

airmaxx23 said:


> Have you installed the ICS version of Google+? If you have, delete it and you should no longer have a problem.


yup thats what did it. thank you


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

I was having the Same issue, So I Decided to SBF back to stock .605 and used Titanium to uninstall a bunch, and am having the same issue with contacts, Is it the yahoo thing mentioned above that screwed me?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup its the ICS Google+ that was causing it.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:
 

> Yup its the ICS Google+ that was causing it.


I received the same issue on MIUI after installing the ics version of G+


----------

